# Drastische Bildvergrößerung für Plakat



## burnobaby (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,
Ich muss ein Foto (aufgenommen mit einer 3 MegaPixel Kamera) auf ein Plakat der Größe 2m x 3m bringen. Hab schon viel von Vektorgrafiken gehört, aber nicht damit gearbeitet... Wenn ich es mit Photoshop vergrößere, gleicht das Bild natürlich mehr einem Mosaik!
Weiß nicht, wie man sowas verwirklicht, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen! 

MfG Burno


----------



## chmee (26. Oktober 2005)

Gibt Programme wie S-Spline zum Vergrößern, aber irgendwo hört da auch das Zaubern auf..

Aber Plakate schaut man auch nicht aus 1m Entfernung an, das heisst, die dpi-Zahl muss
auch nicht so groß sein. Behaupte einfach mal, 60-100DPI sollten reichen, und schwups
ist alles möglich....

mfg chmee


----------



## burnobaby (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi
Danke, das werd ich dann mal testen! 

MfG Burno


----------



## Receiver (27. Oktober 2005)

Wenn Du ne Vektorgrafik erstellst kannst Du prinzipiell das Bild unendlich groß machen bei ner super Auflösung, jedoch hast Du dann kein Foto mehr, sondern mehr ein Bild das gezeichnet ist (siehe: JasonBrooks ). 
Ich meine, man kann socleh Vektorbilder noch wesentlich detaillierer gestalten als auf der Beispielseite, jedoch ist das ein ziemlich hoher Aufwand, man muss es echt drauf haben, und evtl. sieht es nachher immer noch nach "Comic" aus.


----------



## burnobaby (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 
das ist gut zu wissen, mit der Vektorgrafik!

Aber ich frag mich da nur wie man in Werbestudios macht. Denken die da auch man steh ja nicht direkt davor? Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich hab grad kein Plakat vor Augen... 

Oder haben die da einfach andere Programme und bessere Leute


----------



## Receiver (28. Oktober 2005)

Die haben möglicherweise noch bessere Kameras...

...und es ist in der Tat so, dass die goßen Plakate i.d.R. nur noch ne wirre Ansammlung von Pixeln sind wenn Du davor stehst. Kenn mich im Plakatdruck nicht wirklich aus, aber ich meine Du siehst zum Teil sogar kleine rote (und andersfarbige Punkte) wenn Du nah genug ran gehst...


----------



## chmee (28. Oktober 2005)

Beispielsweise gehen die Haltestellen-H&M-Plakate mit etwa 30dpi-Rohbild in Druck. dass
heisst also, man benötigt etwa 1,90x1,20m bei 30dpi = etwa 2300x1440px 

 mfg chmee


----------



## rundes kipfal (28. Oktober 2005)

In der Praxis wird da nichts anderes gemacht, wenn wir in der Agentur bspw. ein Straßenplakat gestalten machen wir das in A3. 

 Bestes beispiel hierfür ist ein Playstationplakat wo aus nicht einmal 30 Bildelementen (Quadrat, Dreieck, Kreis, Kreuz durcheinander gewürfelt) ein Augenpaar zusammengestellt wurde, aus 5 m Entfernung erkennt man gar nichts, aus 20 m jedoch ganz deutlich ein Augenpaar.

 Es ist also wirklich egal ob dein Ursprungsbild 15x10 oder 150x100 cm groß ist, im Endeffekt merkt man es nicht mehr.


----------

